# Hello everyone ! This is my routine



## HauTruong (Aug 29, 2016)

Hello every one ! I'm a Vietnamese boy that love all kind of Martial arts and I got this routine on the Internet , I want to get every body opinion who are an expert or any one learning martial arts , Can these exercises work ?
---------------------
*Muay Thai routine on Monday*
In the morning : 
Run for 3 miles or 30 minutes skipping rope
3 set of 5 minutes shadow boxing
4 to 6 hours later :
-50 Thai Squats*
-50 Forward Jumping Squats*
-50 Side Jumping Squats*
-3 Sets of MAX Push-ups
-3 x 3 Minute Rounds Jump Rope
-3 x 3 Minute Rounds Double Thai Kicks on Heavy Bag or Thai Pads (Alt. Legs After Double Kicks)
-3 x 3 Minute Rounds Punches with Dumbbells
-3 x 5 Minute Rounds Bag Work
-3 Sets MAX Sit-ups
-3 Sets of 25 Side Bends w/weight (each side)
-2 Sets of Gymnastic Bridge to Failure
-3 Sets of 15 Neck Raises w/weight on a rope hanging from mouth
-2 Minutes Tennis Ball Foot Juggling (each leg)
*Karate routine on Wednesday*
In the morning :
Run 6 miles or 1 hour skipping rope (rest every tire)
500 punches from Basic stance in your karate (Kyokushin=sanchin dachi, shotokan=horse stance ,....)
4 to 6 hours later :

4 Hill Sprints or 2 Partner Drags/person (if partner available)
MAX Handstand Push-ups
10 Each of Front Kick, Round Kick, Side Kick, Back Kick
MAX Fingertip Push-ups
10 Each of Front Kick, Round Kick, Side Kick, Back Kick
MAX Knuckle Push-ups
10 Each of Front Kick, Round Kick, Side Kick, Back Kick
10 Stance Changes w/Gripping Jars
10 Each of Front Kick, Round Kick, Side Kick, Back Kick
50 Dumbbell/KB Toss (Total Reps)
20 "Stone Club" Front and Rear Lifts each side
Makiwara Punches (as is comfortable)
Stone Strikes (Flat Slap, Palm Heel, Backfist, Punch, Knifehand, as is comfortable)
5 Minutes Handwalking or Wheelbarrow Stair Climbs (if partner available)
500 Strikes on Heavy Bag (Any technique)
*Japanese Jiujitsu workout on Friday*
In the morning :
Run 3 miles or 30 minutes skipping rope 
500 yards bear crawl
4 to 6 hours later :

50 Pull-ups
100 Push-ups
200 Sit-ups
300 Squats
10 Minutes "Toe Training" or Chinese Grappling
30 Minutes Jujitsu Practice
*Note*: With condition is I have a rest day between training days (I train with Muay Thai wourkout on Monday and I will do Karate workout on Wednesday) On rest day I will do light training as training Techniques . *
_Final : I send a thanks for any one that spend their time to read my post ! And alot of appreciate for any one answer my post ! Dear !! _


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm no expert but that looks like the kind of workout routine a seasoned ring fighter would have, so unless you fall into that category, I would say that workout is completely overkill, not to mention harmful to your body if you aren't used to it. I know that if I tried to do a routine like that I wouldn't last a single week. I'm also against picking up workouts like this from the internet, when you have no context of their use or the aim behind them. Added to this, everyone is different so a workout that is great for one person may not be good for you. If you want a good workout I would fully recommend visiting a fitness instructor or personal trainer rather than choosing a random workout from the internet.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 29, 2016)

I agree with everything midnight-shadow said, but want to add that _if_ you are fighting competitively, there is a serious lack of sparring there. I would ordinarily assume that you are sparring t/th, but guessing you're not since you stated those are rest days.

That said, this is absolutely something you would want to work up to, and if you are not a seasoned fighter who has been doing this routine for a long time, consistency is much more important than intensity, and I'm failing to find consistency in this (half the days are rest days which may prevent a routine, break between running and working out, randomish drills while working out). A better bet is to find a personal trainer or ask your sensei, and build up to a more consistent workout routine.


----------



## marques (Aug 29, 2016)

Where is martial and the artistic side of it? I am afraid it is only fitness...
More specifically, who will tell you the details of the techniques? Who are your training / sparring partners? ...


----------



## Red Sun (Aug 29, 2016)

If you have any difficulty, you don't have to do 100 pushups *all at once*. You can work up to that. Do as many pushups as you can, then move on to the next exercise. Later, you can do more pushups until you reach a total of 100. This applies to all of the exercises.


----------



## marques (Aug 29, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> ...but want to add that _if_ you are fighting competitively, there is a serious lack of sparring there. I would ordinarily assume that you are sparring t/th, but guessing you're not since you stated those are rest days.


In my opinion sparring is important in any case. Otherwise, where is the martial art? Fighting and war, the ultimate uses of martial arts may be too far for must of us, but some level of sparring is suitable for virtually anyone. 
If you can't do your job with opposition, you have no martial skill...


----------



## Red Sun (Aug 29, 2016)

marques said:


> In my opinion sparring is important in any case. Otherwise, where is the martial art? Fighting and war, the ultimate uses of martial arts may be too far for must of us, but some level of sparring is suitable for virtually anyone.
> If you can't do your job with opposition, you have no martial skill...



This reminds me of Rory Miller's 1-step drill. If nothing else, it gives you a way to 'spar' in ANY style of martial arts, by simply reducing speed. There's no excuse for not sparring. Just add as many safety checks as you need to feel comfortable and start rough & tumbling.


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Aug 29, 2016)

Red Sun said:


> This reminds me of Rory Miller's 1-step drill. If nothing else, it gives you a way to 'spar' in ANY style of martial arts, by simply reducing speed. There's no excuse for not sparring. Just add as many safety checks as you need to feel comfortable and start rough & tumbling.



I'm a huge fan of 1-step and 2-step sparring as an introduction before free sparring, especially for beginners who are nervous about hitting someone or getting hit themselves.


----------



## marques (Aug 29, 2016)

@Red Sun if you like Rory Miller, you must be a good girl. 

One of my sparring partners is +70 years old and sparred 55 minutes last training. "There's no excuse for not sparring."

And for safety and learning purposes I only ask for low speed. Or, at least, light head strikes. Year after year without injuries, so far. No need for arbitrary restrictions, specially if you are interested in self defence...


----------



## FlamingJulian (Aug 29, 2016)

Midnight-shadow said:


> I'm a huge fan of 1-step and 2-step sparring as an introduction before free sparring, especially for beginners who are nervous about hitting someone or getting hit themselves.



1 step sparring is pretty cool because you learn awesome counter attacks. I hate 2 step sparring tho because it seems a bit too unrealistic. 1 prefer 1 step


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 29, 2016)

FlamingJulian said:


> 1 step sparring is pretty cool because you learn awesome counter attacks. I hate 2 step sparring tho because it seems a bit too unrealistic. 1 prefer 1 step
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nobody does 3 step sparring anymore?


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Aug 29, 2016)

oftheherd1 said:


> Nobody does 3 step sparring anymore?



The chances of you being able to land 3 consecutive strikes after a block without your opponent reacting are pretty slim. 2 attacks is doable but not 3, so I don't see much point in 3-step sparring.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 29, 2016)

@Hau Truong

That's a pretty intense workout.  It is doable, but you might want to work up to it unless you are already very used to that level of intensity.  Then you need to figure out if it has any practical value for you.  Will you try to increase speed, or go for even more strength, or just maintain that level of activity?


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Midnight-shadow said:


> The chances of you being able to land 3 consecutive strikes after a block without your opponent reacting are pretty slim. 2 attacks is doable but not 3, so I don't see much point in 3-step sparring.



Sorry, I guess I was thinking of training from too long ago.  1 step sparring was blocking a strike and counter-attacking.  2 step was blocking two strikes and a counter-attack.  3 step was (you guessed it) blocking 3 strikes and then a counter-attack.  Blocks were full contact to deflect a strike, strikes were as close as you could get without actually hitting a person.  The counter-attack could be a strike or a grapple, but would be against the attacking hand.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 29, 2016)

BTW Hau Truong, welcome to MT.  You might want to go to the Meet and Greet forum and tell us more about yourself.


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Aug 29, 2016)

oftheherd1 said:


> Sorry, I guess I was thinking of training from too long ago.  1 step sparring was blocking a strike and counter-attacking.  2 step was blocking two strikes and a counter-attack.  3 step was (you guessed it) blocking 3 strikes and then a counter-attack.  Blocks were full contact to deflect a strike, strikes were as close as you could get without actually hitting a person.  The counter-attack could be a strike or a grapple, but would be against the attacking hand.



Ah I see. For us, 2-step sparring is blocking 1 strike and then counter-attacking twice.


----------



## FlamingJulian (Aug 29, 2016)

oftheherd1 said:


> Nobody does 3 step sparring anymore?



I actually have to in my Taekwondo class


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 29, 2016)

You do that workout you'll stop in about 2 weeks. That's far to much the body can only take so much before you stop. Don't get workouts from the Internet do your own thing. When you run don't say I'm going to do 5 miles don't think about your going to do just do it if you make it to 5 miles but if you simply can't for whatever reason that day then stop. In my younger days I used to be able to 6 miles in about 40 minutes some days other days I could barely do 2 you've got to do what your body can do otherwise you're doing more harm than good, any trainer will tell you need a rest day


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 29, 2016)

Whenever I was training I never did a set workout one day if I felt good I'd some sit ups or some press ups if I was tired I rested, if I wanted to I went for a run if I didnt I didn't. Just relax with it you've got no pressure to do anything especially if it's simply a hobby if you're competing then yeah you will have to push out of your comfort zone but other wise just do what you can


----------



## FlamingJulian (Aug 29, 2016)

Headhunter said:


> You do that workout you'll stop in about 2 weeks. That's far to much the body can only take so much before you stop. Don't get workouts from the Internet do your own thing. When you run don't say I'm going to do 5 miles don't think about your going to do just do it if you make it to 5 miles but if you simply can't for whatever reason that day then stop. In my younger days I used to be able to 6 miles in about 40 minutes some days other days I could barely do 2 you've got to do what your body can do otherwise you're doing more harm than good, any trainer will tell you need a rest day



I agree with you. That would take some extreme perseverance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HauTruong (Aug 29, 2016)

Actually I want to make a good physical basis first ! and then go for techniques ! In my opinion I don't want to learn too much about theory like katas I just do bunkai , I'm not mean that katas doesn't necessary because it was a specialty of each tranditional martial like Karate , Taekwondo ,... ect
Anyway ! thank you everyone ! 
P/s : I have don't 2 exercises in Monday and Wednesday last week , before that I have done some workouts in a gym for 1 month , so these exercise I posted It's pretty hard but not too hard and I can go to school very well , I have 1 day rest for recovery , I'm also use whey protein to recover faster .


----------



## HauTruong (Aug 29, 2016)

Red Sun said:


> If you have any difficulty, you don't have to do 100 pushups *all at once*. You can work up to that. Do as many pushups as you can, then move on to the next exercise. Later, you can do more pushups until you reach a total of 100. This applies to all of the exercises.


Yes ofcourse ! Thanks


----------



## Jenna (Aug 30, 2016)

HauTruong said:


> Actually I want to make a good physical basis first ! and then go for techniques ! In my opinion I don't want to learn too much about theory like katas I just do bunkai , I'm not mean that katas doesn't necessary because it was a specialty of each tranditional martial like Karate , Taekwondo ,... ect
> Anyway ! thank you everyone !
> P/s : I have don't 2 exercises in Monday and Wednesday last week , before that I have done some workouts in a gym for 1 month , so these exercise I posted It's pretty hard but not too hard and I can go to school very well , I have 1 day rest for recovery , I'm also use whey protein to recover faster .


For me, the best training resulted from JUST DOING my art, from the actual randori with other partners 

Your training routine is certainly comprehensive.  Good luck and hope you stick around and let us know how you are doing with your routines.. and maybe we can learn some thing from you  x


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 30, 2016)

Headhunter said:


> You do that workout you'll stop in about 2 weeks. That's far to much the body can only take so much before you stop. Don't get workouts from the Internet do your own thing. When you run don't say I'm going to do 5 miles don't think about your going to do just do it if you make it to 5 miles but if you simply can't for whatever reason that day then stop. In my younger days I used to be able to 6 miles in about 40 minutes some days other days I could barely do 2 you've got to do what your body can do otherwise you're doing more harm than good, any trainer will tell you need a rest day



Everyone is different.  Different people have different stick-tuitivety, as well as different physical abilities.  Those who can still might have difficulty with the routine Hau Truong suggests, but can push themselves into it and eventually do it on a regular basis.  Some will have difficulty but can call up inner strengths and reserves others are unaware they have.  And of course, some may try to push themselves too much and tear themselves down more than they build themselves up. 

But for those who can accomplish such a routine either regularly or on demand, life will have a different flavor.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Aug 31, 2016)

Thats to much excercise


----------



## drop bear (Aug 31, 2016)

Op.  Don't let people tell you you can't do something.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 31, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Op.  Don't let people tell you you can't do something.


None of us (I believe) were telling him he can't, just that if he is starting out that might be a bit much. If he is used to it and going regularly/consistently at that level, there is no problem with it. Although I would still suggest some sparring on the tuesday/thursday he's not doing anything, if he can handle that load.


----------



## HauTruong (Sep 4, 2016)

Uhm ! I have done this for almost a week , It doesn't hurt like in the beginning ! Great


----------

